# DIY Bright Sand?



## jay (26 Aug 2008)

Well as I'm sure we can all agree, its fairly pricey... as far as sand goes.
What I'm wondering is can there be a way of replicating the look of it using a mixture of different sands?
Play sand with a certain amount of black sand, with maybe some larger grain of substrate.

Any ideas?

Or should I just stump up the dough?


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Aug 2008)

I've not seen it in the flesh, but Unipac Zambezi resembles it partially.  One of my LFS sells very fine sand which has a nicer colour than your average play sand.  Bit more natural looking.  I've tried mixing the two in my new 80cm and seems to look reasonably nice


----------



## jay (26 Aug 2008)

Zambezi? Have to look into that.
I just remember using a black sand from 'Fish'r'Fun' or something it was called. Just a cheap packet but it looked great, though I could use something like that with a large amount of aqua sand. Its less orange than silicone or play sand.


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

I don't know if you can get it where you are or not but you can get a pure white sand from hagen this could easily be mixed with the more yellowy unipac sand that I use to produce something more like brightsand.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Aug 2008)

Check this image.  The Zambezi is the more gravel looking stuff, though it is quite fine:


----------



## jay (26 Aug 2008)

Ahh that Zambezi looks great, just a little bit of white sand. Not sure if its by Hagen but I know of the one from AE. Seems very fine. Have to go on the hunt for that Zambezi I think


----------



## jay (8 Sep 2008)

Well my local MA store does sell Unipac Zambezi. Near Â£20 for a bag of what I mostly won't need... add that to a bag of white sand to mix, then for the price, I might as well get a bag of ADA Bright sand... so I did.

Just got it this morning and its very very nice.

Would've been nice to see how my idea would've compared though. Think it could work nicely for a large covering. Anything small then you may as well splash out IMO


----------



## Fred Dulley (21 Sep 2008)

Have swam in the Zambezi River.   
Wish there was some where near me that stocked Unipac products.


----------



## jay (23 Sep 2008)

I have actually seen it sold in most of the Maidenhead Aquatics shops i've been to... should just call up your nearest and see if they'll order it.


----------

